# 40k Quotes



## Ben the Code Ninja (Dec 21, 2006)

There are hundreds of 40k quotes. 

I think this one is very relative to this forum..

"Horus was weak. Horus was a fool. He had the whole galaxy within his grasp and he let it slip away." - Abaddon the Despioler

Do you know any others? Maybe we could compile them all into one thread.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

"Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment"-Librarians from DOW.

"Never Forget, Never forgive"-I follow this one


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm happy with the old fashioned few..

"And they shall know no fear."

"Suffer not the Unclean."

"Innocence proves nothing."

"The end justifies the means."

Here is a couple for Abnett fans that I love..

"Gereon resists."

"Gereon lives, even though it dies."

"Oh Feth.."


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

repent know for tommorow you die

and

emperor have mercy on our victims for we shall have none


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My favorite by far is the prayer for mercy in Liber Chaotica Slaanesh. I adapted it a bit and changed Sigmar to Sanguinius and wrote the entire thing across my Land Raider Crusader. Remind me to take a picture or three sometime.

"To you, Lord Sigmar, I raise my prayers. 
All my hopes are with you. 
Do not let your enemies claim me! 

Lost in darkness, I long to see your light. Remember your covenant, mighty Sigmar, 
With the peoples of your Empire-- that the sun might not set upon us
While we hold you in our hearts. 

Through temptation and horror
I have held to my faith
As a drowning man grasps at a rock
Judge me not by my weakness
Remember not my sins of late

Crush your foes, holy Sigmar,
As you did when you lead your people
And smote them from skull to greaves!
Take pity upon me, wretched and lost as I am
And rescue your faithful servant."


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

One of my favorites: "Ask not an Eldar a question for he will give you three answers, all of which are true and terrifying to know."


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

"To me sons of Sigmar, for the Empire!!"


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

"If you will not serve in combat, then you will serve on the firing line!"
-Any Commisar


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

And a favorite from Dawn of War: Dark Crusade.

The Flash Gitz

"YEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH! DAKKA-DAKKA-DAKKA!"


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I like the dreanought from Dow 

"Even through death I still sereve"

I think it somes up a dreadnought quite well


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

I've always like this:

Fear is Pain
Pain is Death
Death is Fear
Fear is Pain
Pain is Death
Death is Fear....
....
....
....

Nice little 2nd ed SM mantra, reminds me a lot actually of the benejesserit(sp) mantra from Dune, one of my favourite books btw.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Faith is the sturdiest armour. Hatred the surest weapon. ~ Imperium Saying

Aaaaand

We are not your worst nightmare, we are you every nightmare! ~DE


----------



## Aelix Eisenhorn (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh yeah? Ever notice that before you got those patches for DOW there were imperial sayings in the bottom
left hand corner? I got all of them. At least all that would show up. Once you get the patches only 3-5 differnt ones show up. fooey. also some people may have already posted some of these, but oh well.

well, here goes....

Prayer cleanes the soul, but pain cleanses the body.
Work earns salvation.
Educate men without faith and you but make them clever devils.
Pain is an illusion of the senses, despair is an illusion of the mind
Despair is a sign of weakness.
The Emperor knows, the Emperor is watching
A wise man doesnot fear, a man afraid does not think
Life is a prison, death is a release
Kill the mutant
Hatred is The Empror's greatest gift to humanity
Without Him there is nothing.
Truth is subjective
It is better for a man to be afraid than happy
A small mind is a tidy mind
Never forget, Never fogive
A small mind is easily filled with faith
Cowards die in shame
Life is the Emperor's currency, spend it wisely
Repent sinners, for tommarow you shall die
(the next one is famous, but still o so great)
Burn the Heretic, Kill the Mutant, Purge the Unclean!
Walk slowly, and carry a big gun

There might be more, but there either didnt show up or i lost the sheet i wrote them down on. 


BEST LITANY EVER!!!! ITS IN For the Emperor a Ciaphas Cain novel...

.......When in Deadly Danger.....
........When beset by Doubt.......
..........Run in little circles..........
.....Wave your arms and shout..

"Popular amoung the young Commisars"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Just look at my signature for two of my favourites, also :

Burn Heretic!! - Dreadnought DOW

An open mind is like a gate with its door unbarred and unguarded - librarian DOW

The warrior who acts out of honour cannot fail. His duty is honour itself. even in death - if it is honourable - is a reward and can be no failure, for it has come through duty. Seek honour as you act, therefore, and you will know no fear - Roboute Guilliman - Primach of the Ultramarines.

Give me a hundred Space Marines. Or failing that give me a thousand other men. - Primach of the Imperial Fists

The enemies of the emporer fear many things. They fear discovery, defeat, despair and death. Yet there is one thing they fear above all others. they fear the wrath of the Space Marines - SM codex

Pain and death are illusions of a weak mind. While his gene-seed returns to the chapter a Marine cannot die. Without death pain loses its relevance. He that may fight, heal him. He that may fight no more, give him peace. he that is dead, take from him the chapter's due.

While vile mutants still draw breath, there can be no peace. While obscene heretics' hearts still beat, there can be no respite. While faithless traitors still live, there can be no forgiveness.

Consider the Predator. Let your soul be armoured with faith, driven on the tracks of obedience which overcomes all obstacles, and armed with the three great guns of Zeal, Duty and Purity. - Anon

From the darkness we strike, fast an lethal and by the time our foes can react.... darkness there and nothing more - Kayvaan Shrike

The blasphemy of the tyranids is such that only one solution is acceptable. Extermintation - Chaplain Cassius, Ultramarines Master of Sanctity


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I fear no evil for I am fear incarnate-DOW space marine commander

I am the emperors will made manifest-DOW chaplain

we'll give them 11 barrels of hell-Baneblade crews


----------



## Necrontyr (Dec 27, 2006)

"What I can not crush with words, I will crush with the tanks of the Imperial Guard"
Lord Commander Solar Macharius

God I love that character...


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> I fear no evil for I am fear incarnate-DOW space marine commander


Damn, i forgot who actually said that.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

"WAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!" -Ork

I rest my case. :wink:


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

"Fear me! But follow!"

Commissar.

I <3 the Commissars


----------



## Aelix Eisenhorn (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, this actually happended while I was skirmishing against oks. I was the SM.

"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-bang"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

lol, im guessin that ork got owned


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Since we've added a new quote database to the forum I figured rejuvenating this thread was worthwhile.

Does anyone have any other quotes? Preferably ones from books that haven't been mentioned before


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha, good use of threadnomacy Jez, here's one from the Tyranid codex I found quite chilling.

We cannot live throught this. Mankind cannot live through this. In a single day they have covered the surface of this planet with a flood of living blades and needle-fanged mouths. Kill one and ten take it's place. If they are truely without number then our race is doomed to a violent death before every shred of our civilisation is scoured away by a force more voracious than the fires of hell themselves! Death! By the Machine God, DEATH IS HERE!
Last words of Magos Varnak


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

“that Which Does Not Kill Us, Makes Us Stronger!”
“that Which Kills Us, Makes Us Stronger!”
“we Are The Ripper, The Tearer, The Slasher. We Are The Teeth In The Darkness, The Death!”
“our Name Is Strength & Lust & Power. We Hunger. We Consume. We Do Not Cease!”
“welcome To The Nightmare, Welcome To The Death, Welcome To The Darkness!” 

-hive Fleet Devourer Psychic Scream


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN BLOOD KILL MAIM BURN etc..

- Kharn the Betrayer


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

DoW, CSM Champ: "It is as though a thousand miles cryout in pain!"
DoW, Possessed: "It *IS* as though a thousand miles cryout in pain!"

DoW, Grey Knight: "ALL SINNERS, FEEL THE EMPEROR'S WRATH!!!"
/Even though I'm a heretic, these guys deserve the all caps. Gotta love these guys./

Ahriman: 
"And what are the achievements of your fragile Imperium? It is a corpse rotting slowly from within while maggots writhe in its belly. It was built with the toil of heroes and giants, and now it is inhabited by frightened weaklings to whom the glories of those times are half-forgotten legends. I have forgotten nothing and my wisdom has expanded far beyond mere mortal frailties."

DoW, Amphion and Zethus:
"With the thirty-seven keys of Tzeentch, we open the way for our brothers. With the thousand whispers of Slaanesh, we call to them. With the twelve plagues of Nurgle, we fell their enemies. And with the mighty axe of Khorne, we cut open the world for them."

Tyranids: OM NOM NOM NOM

Lord Bale: "SIINNDRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!"

Lord Carron: "METAL BOXES!!!!!!"

Lord Eliphas: *Basically every word of his is bathing in pure awesome.*

Kor Phaeron: ""With victories over others, we conquer. But with victories over ourselves, we are exalted. There must always be contests, and you must always win."

Excerpt from the 341st Book of Epistles of Lorgar:
"From the fires of betrayal unto the blood of revenge we bring the name of Lorgar, the Bearer of the Word, the facoured son of Chaos, all praise be given unto him. From those that would not heed we offer praise to those who do, that they might turn their gaze our way and gift us with the boon of pain, to turn the galaxy red with blood, and feed the hunger of the gods."

Chaos Marines: "DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!"
/You can't have a quotes thread without this I think /


----------



## Doombringer 1 (Sep 1, 2009)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!

Berzerkers.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

has to be, on the spine of the old Eldar codex 

'Their firepower is matched only by their arrogance!'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Try these links Jez-

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Chaos

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Ork_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Space_Marines

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Imperial_Guard

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Eldar_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dark_Eldar_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Tau_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Tyranid_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Necron_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Ecclesiarchy_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Inquisition_Quotes

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Imperial_Navy

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Adeptus_Arbites

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Adeptus_Mechanicus

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Adeptus_Ministorum

Hope they help


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

rokar4life said:


> “that Which Does Not Kill Us, Makes Us Stronger!”


Sorry, I know its not 40k, but i love the Joker's adaptation of this quote:

"What doesnt kill you, only makes you...stranger!"

Anyway, back to warhammer 

"The Orks are the pinnacle of creation. For them, the great struggle is won. They have evolved into a society which knows no sterss nor angst. Who are we to judge them? We Eldar, who have failed, or the Humans, on the road to ruin in their turn? And why? Because we sought answers to questions that an Ork wouldnt even bother to ask! We see a culture than is strong, and despise it as crude." Uthan the Perverse - Eldar Philosopher (Taken from the Ork Codex).


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the Only one I know.
"Heresy Quoes from Idleness" -DoW


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

This one is awsome, but i cant remember who said it (maybe a Space Marines, or IG officer)

If i advance, follow me
If i retreat, kill me
If i die, avenge me

Not sure i translated it well, but its really cool

Jezlad, you wanted quotes from books? here are some from Codex: CSM (once again, the translation was made from french to english by me, so there might be some mistakes)

" I massacred thousand of people for the Emperor and he only thanked me with silence. Now his followers cry for every life i take, and the Chaos Gods give me the whole galaxy"(Svane Wulbad)

"Crush the idols! Destroy the templs! Kill the priests! Show to these fool that they only venerate a dead corpse!"(Black Apostle Harzhan, Word Bearers)

"Knowledge is power, and with the keys of the Forbidden Library, i will have both" (Arhiman)

"The doom of the weak is an anonyme death, whereas the strong will reign forever. Give me death, or glory!"(Gauwe Psgas)

There are a few cool ones in the Arsenal section, but i cant translate them


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

"We bring only death, and leave only carrion. It is a message even a Human can understand." - Reqheil of the sons of Fuegan.

"There is no art more beautiful and diverse as the art of death." - Laconfir of Biel Tan


----------



## Virus49 (Aug 7, 2009)

I love the ork way of life

"all orks iz equal, but some orks iz more equal dan others"


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

"Red wunz go faster!" Attrib: All speed freakz, ever.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

"Always have your tunnels dug 'n ready." - Gorgutz 'Eadhunter


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I like this one from the Cain books:
"When in deadly danger,
when beset by doubt 
Run in little circles, 
raise your arms and shout"


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

With the thirty-seven keys of Tzeentch, we open the way for our brothers. With the thousand whispers of Slaanesh, we call to them. With the twelve plagues of Nurgle, we fell their enemies. And with the mighty axe of Khorne, we cut open the world for them.

and

"Look upon me and know that i can slay you at will, you have no defense save one: to look into the darkness at the back of your mind. There you will find Father Nurgle waiting to offer you life in return of your submission. Deny him and you are mine." - Typhus


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Let us play hide and slay!

+++ The Nine Heads of Nurgle +++ 


Your presence does not surprise me Assassin. I have known of you since your craft entered the Eastern Fringes. Why did I not have you killed? Because your mission and the act you are about to commit proves the truth of all I have ever said or done. I merely punished those who had wronged, just as your false Emperor now seeks to punish me. Death is nothing compared to vindication.

+++ Primarch Konrad Curze, aka Night Haunter, moments before his death at the hands of Callidus Assassin M'Shen +++



The bolts from our guns shall be as thick as flies on a corpse, our followers shall be as numerous as maggots on rotting flesh and news of our victory will spread through the armies of our enemies like a plague.

+++ Augury of Sarcidius, Death Guard Librarian +++


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

taken from epic titan legions/sm expansion "Codex Titanicus" :

"How like a God He is, that ancient Machine, primal of all His Kind, the Imperator! His mighty Fists, massive like two Towers of Destruction, laden with the Doom of Mankind's bitter Foes! He watches over us now as Battle joins, and in His Shadow shall advance upon our Enemies and defeat them!"

we recite this litany everytime we use an Imperator Titan in one of our battles :biggrin:


----------

